# Gheenoe LT 25 or something else for first skiff?



## Flardaboy (Sep 6, 2021)

I've recently been looking at purchasing my first skiff for myself, I've been around small boats/skiffs my whole life and currently fish out of a kayak. My grandpa bought a 13 foot Gheenoe way back in the day when they were like $500 brand new and we actually still have it to this day and use it as a little river boat to run up and down the Saint Mary's river. The 13 is perfect for the river because you're not moving a whole lot and such but in the last few years I've been getting really in to inshore saltwater, I love my kayak for getting in the salt marsh but I'm kind of limited on how far I can really go because let's face it even now in my early 20s paddling several miles to just get to a creek is for the birds and I lack the high angle for proper sight casting. I've tried taking the 13 out and it's really good by myself but you just can't fish 2 people and stand up without feeling like you're going to tip over, thing is I do really have a love for Gheenoe so I started looking in to the newer models like the Custom Gheenoe LT25 because I still have the shallow water capabilities of a small boat but the ability to run way back in the marsh quickly to get to my favorite creeks. My brother in law has a Cayo boat works skiff and I love that boat, super stable, very easy to fish from, easy to pole, can go in inches if water, it's just past what I want to spend on my first boat, that's why I went looking around and found the Gheenoe LT25 being like $16,500 new and fully custom to my specs very appealing. I was just wondering what's the experience like with the LT25, how comfortable is it with 2 people, is it as stable as it seems from all reviews, dies it still have the same problem with easily getting swamped over the bow like our old 13, and is it the best bang for the buck or would I be better off looking for a used more "normal" style flats boat for around the same price?


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

For that kind of money you can get some really nice used boats, and some better new Boats, IMO. Towee, salt marsh, etc.


----------



## Fernando Perez (May 7, 2021)

I have an LT 25 and it’s a great first skiff it’s very comfortable with 2 people but I would definitely not buy one new and pay 16k. For that amount of money you can get something a lot better like an ankona, salt marsh, or a skimmer skiff and still buy new depending on how you build it


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

I have an LT25 and there is no way I would put that much money into one.


----------



## Flardaboy (Sep 6, 2021)

Fernando Perez said:


> I have an LT 25 and it’s a great first skiff it’s very comfortable with 2 people but I would definitely not buy one new and pay 16k. For that amount of money you can get something a lot better like an ankona, salt marsh, or a skimmer skiff and still buy new depending on how you build it


The main reason I was looking at new was a lot of people like to get them and then throw ancient motors on them, like I saw one on marketplace a few weeks ago was a 2018 hull with a 1970s Merc and personally I do love vintage but on something I plan to really use I want modern with a warranty. Close to 6k of my 16,500 that I priced out is a 20 horse tohatsu and minkota Ipilot


----------



## Flardaboy (Sep 6, 2021)

Ferrulewax said:


> For that kind of money you can get some really nice used boats, and some better new Boats, IMO. Towee, salt marsh, etc.


I was actually looking at a used salt marsh heron 16 I just have the problem of I want everything my exact way and they get expensive really quick when you admittedly start going a bit crazy like I tend to do. The Towee boats are new to me tho does look way up my alley tho and I might have to look in to them a bit more


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

This was my LT25 that I sold last year. Bought brand new with new 20hp Honda on it. Did not have 11.5K in it with gps plotter, and all the metal work. One of the funnest skiffs I ever owned. I’m over 300 pounds and used to fish two guys all the time. With me on the poling platform and my buddy on the casting platform. Boat would run 25mph loaded


----------



## Fernando Perez (May 7, 2021)

patience is key I also wanted something newer and I found a 2021 lt25 on a 2021 continental trailer with a new 20hp tohatsu with electric tilt with a autopilot trolling motor and a simrad go 9 and I paid 9500


----------



## Flardaboy (Sep 6, 2021)

Fernando Perez said:


> patience is key I also wanted something newer and I found a 2021 lt25 on a 2021 continental trailer with a new 20hp tohatsu with electric tilt with a autopilot trolling motor and a simrad go 9 and I paid 9500


A big big thing for me is my exact specs being met. Raised rear deck with poling platform, lowered front with removable casting platform so if I get someone bad balance they're not on a deck and their center of gravity is lower and they could even sit on the platform if they're too bad and biggest thing is a center console because my shoulders are wrecked from warehouse work and weight lifting a tiller kills me. So the chances of someone with my exact taste selling their boat is slim


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

Well, as much as I loved my Gheenoe, if I were looking to spend 16K on a skiff I would go another way than. I only paid that for my Mitzi with a 50 and 116 hours on the whole boat.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Check out the "Jacksonville craigslist boats" several nice possibilities for 5-7 k 👍

Gheenoe,strike and a 19 foot Carolina skiff v model


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Id recommend doing what i did first boat i bought a beater ,proven hull design for next to nothing😉 after i fixed her up i spent the money on a "new" outboard, i enjoyed that boat more than any ive owned, i repaired the hole in keel and built it up to the point i could run it right up on concrete ramp get out go get truck LOL that was a real time saver 😄


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

I had a this LT25 a couple years ago. But got rid of it in a couple months. I couldn’t pass up the deal on it is why I bought it. I soon found out it wasn’t for me. Reasons I sold it: Crossing bays in the keys would beat me up and it’s a lousy poling boat. I had it for 2 months.


----------



## DjPic (Feb 24, 2020)

I know how you feel. I also was coming from a kayak and originally looking at a Gheenoe LT25, much like you. I think once I got it spec'ed out with everything I wanted, it was upwards of $16,000 with tax. The majority of that was all my specs. By the time you add a minn-kota trolling motor, a lithium battery (some will say just use the same battery for both starting and trolling..I am not comfortable with that), micro power poles, electronics, decks with storage, and aluminum trailer with a yamaha F25...I think it was like almost $6-7k in extras if my memory serves me right. Everyone around me was saying you are crazy for spending that much on a gheenoe. But you are going to pay for those extras no matter which ride you pick....the starting price will just be higher. I wet tested a Gheenoe pretty close to the spec I wanted, it was a blast. However, it did get swamped on my test ride when a wake boat came by. Luckly the automatic bilge kicked in (which was an extra), and it wasn't that much of a problem. Just need to know the boat limitations and be comfortable with them.

In the end, I got a high-end technical poling skiff and paid over 3x as much as the gheenoe. At times, I do wish I just saved the cash and pulled the trigger on the gheenoe. Also when I see Gheenoe's in the wild, I feel a little bit jealous. So my two cents, take whatever is said on here with a grain of salt and go with your instinct. Based on the first post, I feel like you really want the Gheenoe and are trying to justify it. Just get one and enjoy it! When the times comes to upgrade (if it comes to that)...then you have the option of having a Gheenoe and a totally different style boat. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

The other side of buying a Gheenoe is that one they hold their value. 3 years after building mine I sold it for what I had in it. Even if you paid $16K and held it for a few years you’ll still get at least 10K for it probably more. They are also like the Jeep of skiffs. Always get attention, best parties, most customizable, and there is a true Cult following with awesome people.


----------



## DjPic (Feb 24, 2020)

Coffeyonthefly said:


> The other side of buying a Gheenoe is that one they hold their value. 3 years after building mine I sold it for what I had in it. Even if you paid $16K and held it for a few years you’ll still get at least 10K for it probably more. They are also like the Jeep of skiffs. Always get attention, best parties, most customizable, and there is a true Cult following with awesome people.


Agree with that. If you lose $6k in value in 3 years, that is $167/mo.....most cars will lose more value. Plus you will pay well over $167 to rent a boat just once.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Highly over rated ! And i own 4 ! Way over priced ! Easily swamped ! Very wet ride ! Very Thin Chopper Gun Construction . If you find one cheap jump on it ! But there is this ...






*" Well, as much as I loved my Gheenoe, if I were looking to spend 16K on a skiff I would go another way than. I only paid that for my Mitzi with a 50 and 116 hours on the whole boat."
*


----------



## Flardaboy (Sep 6, 2021)

DjPic said:


> I know how you feel. I also was coming from a kayak and originally looking at a Gheenoe LT25, much like you. I think once I got it spec'ed out with everything I wanted, it was upwards of $16,000 with tax. The majority of that was all my specs. By the time you add a minn-kota trolling motor, a lithium battery (some will say just use the same battery for both starting and trolling..I am not comfortable with that), micro power poles, electronics, decks with storage, and aluminum trailer with a yamaha F25...I think it was like almost $6-7k in extras if my memory serves me right. Everyone around me was saying you are crazy for spending that much on a gheenoe. But you are going to pay for those extras no matter which ride you pick....the starting price will just be higher. I wet tested a Gheenoe pretty close to the spec I wanted, it was a blast. However, it did get swamped on my test ride when a wake boat came by. Luckly the automatic bilge kicked in (which was an extra), and it wasn't that much of a problem. Just need to know the boat limitations and be comfortable with them.
> 
> In the end, I got a high-end technical poling skiff and paid over 3x as much as the gheenoe. At times, I do wish I just saved the cash and pulled the trigger on the gheenoe. Also when I see Gheenoe's in the wild, I feel a little bit jealous. So my two cents, take whatever is said on here with a grain of salt and go with your instinct. Based on the first post, I feel like you really want the Gheenoe and are trying to justify it. Just get one and enjoy it! When the times comes to upgrade (if it comes to that)...then you have the option of having a Gheenoe and a totally different style boat. Best of both worlds.


Where im lucky is I know the limits of them very well, like I said originally we've always had a 13 footer around and its actually been sunk twice in its time, once by my grandpa and once by my cousin and myself and I still love that little boat for getting way deep when I'm solo and don't want to paddle the yak for miles just can't comfortably fish 2 people in it and that's why I fell in love with the LT25 and Super 18


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I would personally look into a Sm144 shadow cast 16 or a skimmer skiff for that money. Good luck with your search that's the most fun part.


----------



## Big_Al336 (Jun 9, 2021)

Flardaboy said:


> I've recently been looking at purchasing my first skiff for myself, I've been around small boats/skiffs my whole life and currently fish out of a kayak. My grandpa bought a 13 foot Gheenoe way back in the day when they were like $500 brand new and we actually still have it to this day and use it as a little river boat to run up and down the Saint Mary's river. The 13 is perfect for the river because you're not moving a whole lot and such but in the last few years I've been getting really in to inshore saltwater, I love my kayak for getting in the salt marsh but I'm kind of limited on how far I can really go because let's face it even now in my early 20s paddling several miles to just get to a creek is for the birds and I lack the high angle for proper sight casting. I've tried taking the 13 out and it's really good by myself but you just can't fish 2 people and stand up without feeling like you're going to tip over, thing is I do really have a love for Gheenoe so I started looking in to the newer models like the Custom Gheenoe LT25 because I still have the shallow water capabilities of a small boat but the ability to run way back in the marsh quickly to get to my favorite creeks. My brother in law has a Cayo boat works skiff and I love that boat, super stable, very easy to fish from, easy to pole, can go in inches if water, it's just past what I want to spend on my first boat, that's why I went looking around and found the Gheenoe LT25 being like $16,500 new and fully custom to my specs very appealing. I was just wondering what's the experience like with the LT25, how comfortable is it with 2 people, is it as stable as it seems from all reviews, dies it still have the same problem with easily getting swamped over the bow like our old 13, and is it the best bang for the buck or would I be better off looking for a used more "normal" style flats boat for around the same price?


You can get a pretty loaded South Dade Skiff For around 12-13, short wait time as well


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

MikeChamp12 said:


> I had a this LT25 a couple years ago. But got rid of it in a couple months. I couldn’t pass up the deal on it is why I bought it. I soon found out it wasn’t for me. Reasons I sold it: Crossing bays in the keys would beat me up and it’s a lousy poling boat. I had it for 2 months.


I second this. A major factor if you are considering a Gheenoe is to be aware that they have terrible poling characteristics and lots of hull slap. They do alright poling in shallow flat calm water, but that's about it. This was the main reason I sold the LT25 I had for a few months.


----------



## ibefisherman (Apr 20, 2017)

Take a look at Santee Boats also if you like the Gheenoe, wider and more stable, another thought. I use a Gheenoe at least twice a week that my buddy owns with a mud motor on it, I would still buy the Santee.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

I've had my LT25 for over 10 years and have been very happy with it fishing the marshes in NE FL. Being it is so light, it is also easy to tow, I've towed mine from the Keys to Louisiana. I bought mine used and would suggest to others to do the same. My motor is a 25 HP Mercury 2 stroke from 2001 even though it is 20 years old it still runs well. If you are concerned about older motors have a mechanic check it out for you before you buy. On the other hand if you don't mind spending the money for a new outfit go for it. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

DjPic said:


> Agree with that. If you lose $6k in value in 3 years, that is $167/mo.....most cars will lose more value. Plus you will pay well over $167 to rent a boat just once.


Lots of used boats can be sold for more than they were purchased it for. From what I’ve seen gheenoes are one of the fastest depreciating boats. But it’s kinda the same with gheenoe, hells bay, towee, a Carolina skiff, or a vehicle- at the end of the day typically all the value is in the hull and the motor. Mods and add ons typically add very little value on the secondhand market because the next owner will likely want something completely different. I would really steer away from buying a 4k hull and putting 12k worth of add ons.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Just remember : “ coffins don’t come with pockets”


Get the best boat you can afford snd work hard to pay for it.


----------



## Flardaboy (Sep 6, 2021)

Viking1 said:


> I've had my LT25 for over 10 years and have been very happy with it fishing the marshes in NE FL. Being it is so light, it is also easy to tow, I've towed mine from the Keys to Louisiana. I bought mine used and would suggest to others to do the same. My motor is a 25 HP Mercury 2 stroke from 2001 even though it is 20 years old it still runs well. If you are concerned about older motors have a mechanic check it out for you before you buy. On the other hand if you don't mind spending the money for a new outfit go for it. Good luck with your decision!


If you're NE you're probably one of the people out I've seen while out in Timucuan and Nassau sound giving me the the bug to buy one. Until I saw one a few months ago in the sound I didn't even know gheenoe made anything but the classic 13 and 15. Also how does it deal with the ridiculous oyster beds around NE FL, I know they can be a bit ridiculous around here, like can it take a good bump if mistakes are made and be fine or is it a cheek clincher if you're in unfamiliar water?


----------



## Flardaboy (Sep 6, 2021)

ibefisherman said:


> Take a look at Santee Boats also if you like the Gheenoe, wider and more stable, another thought. I use a Gheenoe at least twice a week that my buddy owns with a mud motor on it, I would still buy the Santee.


I really like the Santee, and in theory they should be the same or cheaper than a fully set up Gheenoe because initial bare hull is nearly 2k cheaper, but I set one up the way I wanted just to see how much it would be and it came up to like 22 almost 23k


----------



## barbosa (Sep 22, 2015)

I bought a used LT25 (year old to avoid the current long wait time) a few months ago and could not be happier. Tiller with raised front and back decks, poling platform and side grab bar. I think less is more when it comes to Gheenoe. I fly fish out of it so I wanted no clutter. I can fish it by myself or with one other person comfortably. Don’t the have desire to take along more than one other person anyways. If I had wanted allot of extras I would agree you should be looking at something else.


----------



## STR (Oct 22, 2021)

I bought a brand new Gheenoe LT25 this year and did pay too much for it, but this is the price that they are at right now. It does have limitations which I found immediately on my first trip out. Keep in mind, not everyone’s idea of dry, and stable are the same. I would never take more than two people on mine. It doesn’t give you a warm and fuzzy feeling in a chop and I mean any kind of chop. Definitely wet and boarder line dangerous in a cross chop, plus very wet. In clam waters it poles like a dream and since it sits low in the water the wind doesn’t affect it much. You just need to understand you’re up high on a narrow boat so communication with the guy in the front is important if you don’t want to get thrown off into the muddy water. It is stable enough to stand and move around in with good communication. The video above shows tow large people standing on the same side of the boat with one on top of the platform while fighting a rather large fish that was pulling in the same direction, COME ON! In hind sight I would not buy this boat again for any money because it limits me too much in many ways. Therefore I am limited to going out on picture perfect days when I have to cross the most minimal open water bay. That said, the boat does have its place, just not for me. I do have a custom boat on order, but I’ll have to tough it out with what I have for another 14 months.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

WoW STR I am so sorry you had to find out the hard way . I have been around those for 20 years And Your experience is typical . In calm water fine and if they were cheap fine but My 1K Jon is just as capable as a 20K+ "noe" That being said a classic "noe" is wonderful on narrow twisty rivers If found at a cheap price ...


----------



## STR (Oct 22, 2021)

noeettica said:


> WoW STR I am so sorry you had to find out the hard way . I have been around those for 20 years And Your experience is typical . In calm water fine and if they were cheap fine but My 1K Jon is just as capable as a 20K+ "noe" That being said a classic "noe" is wonderful on narrow twisty rivers If found at a cheap price ...


Yeah, an expensive lesson. This is why I thought I’d throw in my two cents. These boats are great if used for what they were meant for. As for a strong following, I’ll agree with that, just like Mazda Miatas. They both do great in the correct conditions and are both considered to be cheap so they don’t have great resale value if you buy them new. Trust me on that. $17K new without a trolling motor, and I’m seeing 2 year old like new advertised for $13K with everything including high end coolers and micro anchor.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Long time "Heavy Hitter" and defender of the "Brand" is selling his (As are many long time owners)
This is top of the line and well care for . If you want one this is the one for you . AC is a great guy !


----------



## MMeseck (Feb 25, 2019)

Flardaboy said:


> I've recently been looking at purchasing my first skiff for myself, I've been around small boats/skiffs my whole life and currently fish out of a kayak. My grandpa bought a 13 foot Gheenoe way back in the day when they were like $500 brand new and we actually still have it to this day and use it as a little river boat to run up and down the Saint Mary's river. The 13 is perfect for the river because you're not moving a whole lot and such but in the last few years I've been getting really in to inshore saltwater, I love my kayak for getting in the salt marsh but I'm kind of limited on how far I can really go because let's face it even now in my early 20s paddling several miles to just get to a creek is for the birds and I lack the high angle for proper sight casting. I've tried taking the 13 out and it's really good by myself but you just can't fish 2 people and stand up without feeling like you're going to tip over, thing is I do really have a love for Gheenoe so I started looking in to the newer models like the Custom Gheenoe LT25 because I still have the shallow water capabilities of a small boat but the ability to run way back in the marsh quickly to get to my favorite creeks. My brother in law has a Cayo boat works skiff and I love that boat, super stable, very easy to fish from, easy to pole, can go in inches if water, it's just past what I want to spend on my first boat, that's why I went looking around and found the Gheenoe LT25 being like $16,500 new and fully custom to my specs very appealing. I was just wondering what's the experience like with the LT25, how comfortable is it with 2 people, is it as stable as it seems from all reviews, dies it still have the same problem with easily getting swamped over the bow like our old 13, and is it the best bang for the buck or would I be better off looking for a used more "normal" style flats boat for around the same price?


I don’t have any experience in the LT25 but agree with some of the other comments. For 16K you could get a much wider skiff with more room in it that would still get somewhat skinny. I have a 15’6” Gheenoe Classic that I adore (it’s for sale) that’s perfect for skinny creeks at low tide or grass flats on flood tides. Definitely only a 2 person boat but a solid choice for much less than 16K if you want something super skinny that you also don’t have to paddle ; )


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

I would never pay 20K for a Gheenoe, that said I love my LT25 with a 20hp on it. For NE Florida it is a great skiff for fishing the creeks and grass. As for stability I’m 325 and my fishing buddy is 340. I would pole and he would be on the casting platform on the raised deck. 
I did sell mine for more than I paid for it new. I bought a Mitzi 17 and like it a lot but there are plenty of days I miss the LT25.


----------

